# DPF cleaner



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe heres a option if our DPF/DEF/EPA and all that stuff starts causing to many problems once our cars hit high mileage and our warranties are a thing of the past and plan on putting at least 500k on these diesels :wink: and dont want to replace a DPF every 150k that cost about a grand why not clean them our selfs with this

Liqui Moly DPF Cleaning Tool Kit, IDParts.com

Air Filter w/Pre-Filter (A4), IDParts.com

Liqui Moly Pro-Line DPF Cleaner, IDParts.com

Liqui Moly DPF Protector, IDParts.com

It may seem a little pricey but could be well worth it


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

This looks great. Has any one tried this stuff yet?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I remember this brand from 20 years ago. Back then it was highly thought of on the nascent Impala SS board. 

We need a beta tester.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's a good brand name, but it looks like this cleans out soot which can be done with a manual regen (at the dealer - $200) if a regular regen can't happen.


----------

